# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  FELIZ NATAL (Deixa aqui a tua mensagem para os teus amigos)

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Está a chegar o Natal.

Que este Natal chegue a todos cheio de prendinhas (para os nossos aquários  :KnSourire28: ) e principalmente seja passado cheio de saúde na companhia de quem mais desejarem, são os votos de toda a equipe de REEFFORUM.  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Boa noite a todos

Como parece que está tudo com receio de desejar umas boas festas aqui vai

Feliz natal a todos e boas festas, que tenham muitas prendinhas nos vossos aquarios,e a cima de tudo muitaaaa paciencia e muita saude,são os votos deste companheiro marinho 


Abraços a todos e FELIZ NATAL

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas amigos

Aqui fica a minha mensagem: Boas festas, um resto de ano feliz e um começo ainda melhor com muita saúde...espero que o  pai natal  :Xmassmile:  coloque muitas prendinhas nesses aquários que por aqui andam!

Deste amigo para voçês  :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Olá amigos,

Desejo a todos um feliz natal   :Xmassmile:  e que o ano novo   :Xmascheers:  traga a todos muito sucesso nos aquas marinhos.

Para os responsáveis pelo REEFFORUM a continuação deste excelente trabalho e que tenham muita saúde e ambição para desenvolver este projecto responsável pela existencia e manutenção do meu hobby.

Pelo apoio de todos o meu muito obrigado e Feliz Natal.

João Pedro Pereira

----------


## ZOOCENTER

A todos os membros do REEFFORUM, um Santo e Feliz Natal  e um Feliz Ano Novo cheio de sucessos, saúde, paz, amor e trabalho.

Que tudo de bom inunde as vossas vidas no ano de 2006.

São os votos da Equipa da ZOO CENTER.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

aqui estao grandes amigos 
nao e !!!
um FELIZ NATAL  para todos VOS   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  
obrigado

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

HO HO HO, feliz natal companheiros do velho continente, que nossa amizade dure eternamente e que DEUS ilumine toda nossa família!!!
Também desejo atodos um 2006 cheios de bicharada!!!!!

----------


## Alberto Branco

A todos os foristas e familia um santo e feliz Natal, acompanhado com umas boas saídas e excelentes entradas.
 :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

A todos, a todos os que me aturaram, a todos que mantêm este forúm activo, os meus desejos sinceros de umas festas felizes.

Obrigado a todos que contribuem para um excelente local para troca de impressões e ensinamentos preciosos.

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## António Paes

A todos/as um feliz Natal e um próspero ano novo cheio de saúde ( para os peixinhos e não só ) e com muitas prendinhas no aquári... ups, na árvore de Natal.

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

A todos um bom natal 
A todos um bom natal 
Desejo um bom natal
Para todos vos
Dsejo um bom natal para todos vooooooooooooooooooooooooooos  :SbSourire24: 
feliz natal a todos os meus amigos reeforum!!!!!!!!  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Quero desejar a todos os membros: "FELIZ NATAL e UM BOM ANO NOVO".

Este foi um ano muito gratificante para mim em termos de aquáriofilia, apesar de não me cingir apenas a este "site" no que se refere à aquáriofilia, tem sido a minha referência no dia-a-dia, estou muito satisfeito com o fórum.

Desde que me lembro tenho uma grande atracção pelo mar (sua fauna e flora), que é satisfeita pela pesca submarina, ou até mesmo a contemplar a vida subaquática, como isso nem sempre é possível, optei como todos vós por ter um porção de água que me lembrasse o mar, para já é um nano, futuramente irá crescer.

Um Abraço,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Havia um homem que tinha tanta caspa, tanta caspa, que quando abanava a cabeça dizia:"É Natal, é Natal..."  :JmdFou:  

Bom Natal e um ano novo cheio de saúde para nós e para os nossos peixinhos e afins.  :Xmassmile:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

UM SANTO NATAL PARA TODOS VOCES E SUA FAMILIAS 
SÃO OS VOTOS DE UMA HUMILDE FAMILIA 
FELIZ NATAL  :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Desejo um bom natal :Xmassmile:  ,com muitas prendas e o mais importante de tudo saude e trabalho,dentro de uma uniao familiar e junto de todos os que nos sao queridos......que nas nossas prendas venha aquele coralzinho desejado ou aquele peixinho tao procurado,para que se junte a nossa familia já tao numerosa  mas sempre sentindo a falta de mais "alguém"e achando que o que se tem é sempre pouco.....num aquario tao povoado.....
Bom natal e bom ano novo a todos os aquariofilistas é o meu desejo. :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Apesar de me encontrar longe, neste país onde o Natal tem realmente a imagem  que estamos habituados a ver nos postais, com as árvores e casas cobertas de neve, não podia deixar de me associar a mais esta excelente iniciativa, e deixar aqui os meus votos, para todos os membros e familias deste forum, um SANTO NATAL CHEIO DE PAZ, SAÚDE, AMOR E ALEGRIA.

Que o novo ano traga tudo de bom para todos . :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rui Monge

Feliz natal para todos!! :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Pereira

:Xmassmile:  
Depositei na conta de 2007 de todos os membros do reefforum,no banco d sorte,365 dias d saúde,amor,sorte,alegria e muitas felicidades.Diverte-te a gasta-los.FELIZ NATAL E BOM ANO NOVO. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Um bom, um feliz e um alegre natal a todos :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:  ......ahh... e muitas prendinhas... na se esquesao de pedir ao pai natal para ele ir pescar no recife de coral para vos trazer os peixes. :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoiss:   :SbRequin2:   :SbSourire2:  
Comprimentos :Vitoria:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

O nosso companheiro Henrique reabriu o tópico do ano passado  :Pracima: 

Como o Natal é todos os dias fica tambem aqui de novo o meu abraço e felicitações a todos. 

 :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers: 

Só que desta vez para o ano de 2006  :yb624:

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Um feliz natal e próspero 2007 para toda a equipe ReefForum. Que 2007 seja um ano ainda melhor para a aquariofilia e para os aquaristas de portugal!

 :Xmassmile:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Feliz natal :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Correia

Boas Noites Ao Pessoal  

Peço Que Alguem Me Posso Informar O Que Devo Fazer Com Os Nitritos Altos.

 Mudas De Agua Parcial Aspirei O Areao E Continua Nem Alto Nem Baixo 

Tambem Peço Ajuda Para Um Esquema De Montagem De Um Rector De Calcio Da Aqua Medic 400.

Foi Dado Por Uma Pessoa Amiga Que Ja Teve Aquario Marinho, So Nao Tinha O Esquema De Montagem.

E Desejo A Todos Os Menbros Da Reefforum Um Natal Cheio De Peixes, Corais E Muita Saude.



Peço Descupas Se Escrive Alguma Palavra Mal

----------


## António Mestre

:Xmascheers:  
A todos os que tornam este espaço uma realidade verdadeiramente util.
Bom ano e apesar de na giria o termo ser mal utilizado, para nós é um bom pronúncio, por isso votos par que metam muita Agua, nos aquas velhos e novos
Bom Natal e Bom ano

António Mestre

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

A TODOS UM BOM NATAL sao os meus votos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fartos de musica ?  :yb624: 

Não tem problema.

Recordo que todas as nossas áreas podem ser personalizadas pelo utilizador.

Em todas as áreas o utilizador pode escolher se as quer visualizar ou não, como podem ver nas fotos em baixo.



No fim do da janela aberta ou fechada, o sistema guarda as definições de cada um, e mantém-nas até que voltem a ser alteradas pelo próprio membro.



O exemplo dado serve para todas as áreas do fórum.

HO HO HO  Feliz Natal  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Jorge Barge

Para toda a Equipa do REEFFORUM :Xmascheers:  


Para toda esta grande Familia um Santo Natal cheio de coisas Boas e muitas prendinhas para os vossos Aquas, com muita Paz,Saude e Amor :SbOk3:  
O REEFFORUM está cada vez melhor um grande bem Haja para esta grande Familia. :SbOk3:  


Obrigado por Existirem  :Xmascheers:  


Jorge Barge :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Branco

bom natal   :Xmascheers:   e bom ano novo :SbBiere5:  
abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

À equipa do ReefFórum e a todos os companheiros, votos de um bom Natal e de um ano de 2007 melhor que o 2006.

----------


## António Paes

Um feliz Natal e um próspero Ano Novo para toda a comunidade Reefforum.
Que 2007 traga muitos e bons corais e  :SbRiche:  para manter tudo de boa saúde.

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Jorge Barge

Um  Natal cheio de coisas Boas :Xmascheers:  



Para toda a familia deste Maravilhoso Forum  :Xmassmile:  Um Ano 2007 cheio de Saude Paz e Amor :Xmascheers:  E muitas predas nos vossos Aqua´s :yb677:  



Grande abraço :SbOk:  


Jorge Barge :SbOk5:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Um Feliz Natal para todos vós com muitas prendinhas e muita saude...
...e um prospero Ano Novo, que 2007 seja melhor que todos os que o antecederam!  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

BOAS FESTAS A TODA GALERA - REEFFORUM   

  É isto ai GALERA

*UM FELIZ NATAL E PROSPERO ANO A TODOS*


E que em 2007 eu consiga por o meu AQUA - NAUTILUZ  a rodar 

ABRAÇOS A TODOS OS AMIGOS ALEM MAR 

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbSourire24:   :HaEbouriffe:   :SbBiere5:   :JmdALEnvers:   :SbRiche:   :CylRiche2:   :CylPoissonSouriant:   :CylDentsLapin:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Feliz Natal

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

:Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  FELIZ NATAL  :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  

João Pereira,

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Feliz Natal A Todos

----------


## Heitor Simões

Votos de um fwliz natal e um prosporo ano de 2007

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Quero deixar aqui os meus votos de um feliz natal a toda a familia Reefforum,familia essa que adoptei e me adoptou e agradecer a todos os que tiveram pachorra de me aturar e a minha enorme gratidão a todos quantos me têm ajudado neste meu regresso ao mundo dos salgados. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Um feliz Natal e um 2007 cheio de saude,sorte,amor e muito sucesso e satisfação no nosso hobby. :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Alves

Olá a todos  :Olá:  

Desejo, a todos os membros deste magnífico hobby, um Natal  :Xmassmile:  super feliz, na companhia dos vossos familiares e como não poderia deixar de ser, um 2007 cheio  :SbOk:   :Pracima:   :SbOk5:  de saúde, paz, amor e excelente sucesso na concretização dos vossos projectos aquariófilos.  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:  

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

A todos um feliz natal  :Xmascheers:   e um bom ano novo  :SbBiere5:  .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Xmascheers: Boa noite a todos...
que o Pai Natal se estatele todo (sem se magoar é claro :SbOk2: )
 que o trenó fique à banda (sem se estragar é claro, é só voltar a pô-lo sobre os patins :SbOk2: )
 que as renas fiquem meias tontas (mas não assustadas e/ou magoadas e que fiquem bem dispostas)
 mas que os corais, os peixes, os equipamentos, os alimentos, caiam todos sem mácula direitinho nos vossos aquários e vos encham de alegria 
 Um feliz Natal e um prospero 2007

 Bem Hajam todos

 Atenciosamente :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers: 
 Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Jordão

:Xmassmile:  


Desejo um  :Xmassmile:  FELIZ NATAL  :Xmassmile:  a todos os aquariófilos, em especial aos dos salgados


Joao Jordao


 :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Para todos os membros do REEFFORUM, suas familias e obviamente aquarios e seus habitantes, desejo um FELIZ NATAL.

Abraço
Jorge Corga

----------


## Ricardo Gonçalves

UM BOM NATAL PARA TODOS CHEIO DE SAUDE E ALEGRIA :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Também quero desejar a todos um Bom Natal e agradecer todas as ajudas que tive, directa ou indirectamente, :Palmas:   tentarei retribuir com o pouco que sei. :SbOk3:  

Boas Festas, :Xmascheers:  
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Nuno M V Costa

Desejo a todos um bom natál cheio de saúde tanto dentro como fóra de água :Xmassmile:  

Boas festas :Xmascheers:  

Abráços

Nuno costa

----------


## João Lourenço

Voces merecem acreditem  :yb677:   , são todos merecedores dos votos de boas festas e um ano novo cheio de Luz ,Paz ,Amor ,Saude ,e já sabem nota na carteira para podermos aguentar o nosso hobby. :Xmascheers:  

Para todos e respectivas familias um  BOM NATAL e um 2007 em GRANDE

 :Xmascheers:    João Lourenço  :Xmascheers:

----------


## CarlosMaia

Caros amigos
Desejo um Feliz Natal para todos os membros deste forum incluindo as respectivas famílias.
Que este Natal seja farto de prendinhas para os nossos bichinhos.
Um abraço para todos :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## David Lemos

FELIZ NATAL!!!

----------


## Luis Domingos

faço fotos que todos os membros possam passar um bom natal junto de todos familiares mesmo daqueles que possam estar longe mas estao no nosso coraçao abraço a todos e um bom natal para todos e familiares  :Xmascheers:   abraços

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Feliz Natal a todos os amigos de Portugal. Foi um prazer enorme estar com vocês em 2006, espero ter a oportunidade de estar com vocês novamente!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Hohoho, Feliz natal para todos!

São os meus votos para todos os membros da Reefforum que fazem parte de um selecto grupo de aquariofilistas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Xmassmile: A todos...desejo um feliz natal e um muito prospero 2009, com muitos corais e peixes (mas menos peixes e mais corais por causa dos nitratos e fosfatos...e para que não embebedem o aquário com Vodka :SbSourire: ...bebam-no antes mas com muita moderação...lembrem-se que é etanol dissolvido em 60% de água...portanto um veneno muito poderoso dissolvido em água :SbOk2: )







Tudo de bom :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

A magia de um Aquario não está no que vemos nem no que mexemos nele, está sim na *intensidade com que o sentimos.*

Bom Natal e um Bom Ano Novo cheio de sorrisos felizes e sucesso nos Aquarios.

Tudo de bom, com os melhores cumprimentos :Xmascheers:  ,

Hugo Oliveira

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Um Bom Natal desejo a todos voçês... Até lá boas compras mas cuidado vêm ai a passagem de ano. :yb624:  

Abraço,

Roberto Monteiro

----------


## Jorge Neves

A todos quantos participam e frequentam este forum um Santo e Feliz :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

BOM NATAL PESSOAL  :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Julio Macieira

oH oH oH

Feliz Natal.... pessoal  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,  :Olá:  

FELIZ NATAL!!!

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers: 
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:  
 :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas,

Feliz Natal e que os aquários evoluam até o próximo. :Xmascheers:  

Fiquem bem,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

"A Melhor mensagem de Natal é aquela que sai em silêncio de nossos
corações e aquece com ternura os corações daqueles que nos acompanham
em nossa caminhada pela vida"

Feliz Natal para todos e você e vossas famílias :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  

Abraços

Ricardo B. Lou

----------


## Manuel Faria

Que a magia e a Paz deste Natal se repita em todos os dias de  2009! :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Feliz Natal para todos  :Xmascheers:   e um ano de 2009 cheio de surpresas reef!

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

um natal feliz para todos e claro com muitas premdinhas para os aquarios

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Um Santo e Feliz Natal para todos 
São os votos deste amigo 
e seus familiares
Henrique de Jesus :Xmascheers:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Um feliz Natal a todos os companheiros do forum, e que o proximo ano seja de muito sucesso a todos os níveis.   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Jorge Lopes

A Todos Um feliz Natal  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Bom Natal a todos.


Cumps

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Feliz Natal a todos!!! Ótimo ano novo!

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

Ho Ho Ho  :Xmassmile:    A todos os amantes de aquariofilia desejo um feliz Natal e
muito sucesso para  2009  :Xmascheers:  
Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Um grande Natal 2008 para todos!
 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Serrano

BOAS FESTAS A TODOS  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro



----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um Bom Natal e Votos de Festas Felizes

----------


## Jorge Barge

Para Todos os Amigos do Forum Boas festas e um Feliz 2009 :yb677:  com tudo :Xmassmile:  Paz,saude,amor e Alguns Euros para enriqueçer os nossos aquarios :SbOk:  



Abraço 


jorge barge

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Feliz natal a todos e boas festas, que tenham muitas prendinhas nos vossos aquarios sao os meus votos.Eduardo ferreira

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Festas   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Xmassmile:   Um Feliz Natal para todos  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers: 


Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

um feliz natal para todos e um excelente 2010 é o que desejo a todos  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola amigo Julio e todos aqui da reefforum.

Vai de São Paulo Capital Brasil um Feliz Natal e um

Prospero Ano Novo a todos que curtem este Hobby

ps. e aos Portugues muito obrigado por ter pessoas

como esta que ja esta a muitos anos entre nos

veja o que o vosso filho faz para nos aqui:

Bem Família - Receita de Bolinho de Bacalhau

YouTube - Bem Família - Receita de Bolinho de Bacalhau

abraços a todos

Carlos Czymoch    :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:   :Olá:  

viva seu Nicolau

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

:Olá: Um feliz Natal para todos :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Festas e um feliz ano novo para todo o pessoal do Forum :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Que o menino Jesus nos traga a todos alegria, saúde e felicidade!


Ah... e mtos  :SbPoiss:  e  :SbPoisson9:  e poucos  :SbRequin2: 

Abraços

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

*Olá companheiros* 

Está a chegar o Natal.

Que este Natal chegue a todos cheio de prendinhas (para os nossos aquários ) e principalmente seja passado cheio de saúde na companhia de quem mais desejarem, são os votos de toda a equipe de REEFFORUM.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Feliz natal a todos.


 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Feliz Natal e Bom Ano Novo.

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

feliz natal e um bom ano novo para todos os membros e suas familias 
que o ano novo nos traga harmonia entre os homens

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Feliz Natal para todos os membros e família do RF .  :Xmassmile: 

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Um bom natal para todos os membros do forum  e  suas famílias!   :Xmassmile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Buon giorno

 :Xmassmile: 
Auguri di buon natale e felice anno nuovo a tuttu voi!
 :Xmascheers: 

Distinti saluti
Pietro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Esta vez a tempo e horas:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Feliz natal e um muito bom ano novo para todos.

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pessoal RF,

Um Santo e Feliz Natal pra toda equipa deste magnifico forum....

Cumprimentos
Helder Lima

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Tenho que ir mais vezes a esposende!!!!
Para todo o pessoal um feliz NATAL e um bom ano de 2010 :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers: :

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Um grande Natal 2009 para todos! :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers: 

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

Olá, desejo a todos os amantes de aquariofilia um feliz natal, e com muitas surpresas agradaveis.
um grade abraço e cumprimentos. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Simplesmente Feliz Natal para todos  :Xmascheers: 

Andrade

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

A todos um feliz natal e um prospero ano novo,sao os meus sinceros votos. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Quando vens ter comigo e ofereces amizade, sabes que os teus problemas são agora meus problemas, e poderás contar sempre comigo.

I have something great to reveal!

Um Feliz Natal a todos os Amigos  :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers: 

Postal de Natal 2009 - Merry Christmas! - Videos David Fonseca

----------


## João A M Gomes

Um Natal Feliz para todos.
E um excelente 2010, cheio de coisas boas (os aquas também  :SbOk2: )
Abraço
João

----------


## joaocostal

Um feliz Natal para todos. Mais novidades a seguir ao natal

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Feliz Natal a todos e um 2010 cheio de coisinhas boas!!!

 :SbSourire:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Marco Barbosa

Um feliz natal para todos ,são os meus votos.Marco Barbosa :Xmassmile:

----------


## CarlosMarques

um feliz natal para todos e um excelente 2010 é o que desejo a todos  :Xmassmile:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## José J Correia

Feliz natal a todos

----------

